# صرح حالا صحته و جواز امره شرعا



## samiraa

سلام ما معنى هذه العبارة التي نجدها في الوكالات :صرح حالا صحته و جواز امره شرعا أنه و كل و أناب


----------



## Bakr

أظن أنها صياغة قانونية جزائرية، ما أراه هو أن صاحب عقد الوكالة أو البيع يصرح "حالا صحته" أي أنه حاضر ويصرح في هذا التاريخ بصحة العقد أمام من يوثقه، و"جواز أمره شرعا" أي هذا الأمر جائز شرعا وقانونا، أي أن العقد لا يخالف الشرع والقانون


----------

